# gnocchi (IT)



## Cub Pilot

Ich habe eine Frage zu der Schreibweise des italienischen Pluralworts *gnocchi*. Warum erscheint das *c* doppelt, wo doch das *ch* schon den Laut *k* in der Aussprache wiedergibt/garantiert. Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum das *c* im Italienischen doppelt erscheinen muss, da doch die Aussprache des *k* durch das *ch* gesichert ist.


----------



## Sowka

Ich denke, das ist, weil die Singularform "gnocco" ist, mit doppeltem "c".

Quelle: LEO

Quelle: Wikipedia, "gnocco fritto"

Das doppelte "c" wird also von Singular nach Plural mitgenommen, und das "h" wird eingefügt, um die korrekte Aussprache bei dem dann folgenden "i" zu beschreiben.


----------



## elroy

Das c schreibt man doppelt, weil der Laut in der Aussprache geminiert wird. Vgl. „fato“ vs. „fatto“.

Vgl. auch
buchi: K-Laut, nicht geminiert
gnocchi: K-Laut, geminiert
amici: TSCH-Laut, nicht geminiert
crucci: TSCH-Laut, geminiert

[überkreuzt]


----------



## Cub Pilot

elroy said:


> Das c schreibt man doppelt, weil der Laut in der Aussprache geminiert wird. Vgl. „fato“ vs. „fatto“.
> 
> Vgl. auch
> buchi: K-Laut, nicht geminiert
> gnocchi: K-Laut, geminiert
> amici: TSCH-Laut, nicht geminiert
> crucci: TSCH-Laut, geminiert
> 
> [überkreuzt]


Also ehrlich gesagt, erscheint mir die Antwort von Sowka wahrscheinlicher; denn die Einzahl von gnocchi ist gnocco, also sind schon zwei c vorhanden. Wieso soll da noch c geminiert sein? Es scheint einfach so zu sein, dass die zwei c in die Pluralform übernommen werden und um die Aussprache des k zu sichern, wird das h einfach drangehängt. Oder lieg' ich da falsch?

gnocco - Dizionario italiano-inglese WordReference


----------



## Sowka

Meiner Auffassung nach widersprechen sich die Antworten nicht. Das "c" ist schon im Singular ein Zwilling (geminiert) .


----------



## elroy

Sowkas Antwort ist richtig, und meine auch. Die beiden schließen sich nicht gegenseitig aus.

Der Laut wird sowohl in der Einzahl als auch in der Mehrzahl geminiert, daher (in beiden Fällen) die Dopplung in der Schrift.

Ich habe nicht gemeint, dass man den Laut erst beim Übergang von der Einzahl zur Mehrzahl geminiert, sondern einfach nur, dass der Laut in diesem Wort geminiert wird, abgesehen vom Grund dafür. Ich habe also nur das Wort an sich betrachtet, ohne auf seine Geschichte zu achten.

Tatsächlich sind in der italienischen Aussprache die allermeisten (um nicht zu sagen alle) Nomen bis auf die Endung in der Einzahl und in der Mehrzahl gleich. Wenn also in der Mehrzahl ein geminierter Laut vorkommt, heißt das im Regelfall, dass er auch in der Einzahl vorkommt.

Ich hoffe, damit die Lage etwas erläutert zu haben!

[nochmal überkreuzt!]


----------



## Cub Pilot

elroy said:


> Ich hoffe, damit die Lage etwas erläutert zu haben!


Hast du!. Ich habe das Wort geminieren nach dem Duden so aufgefasst, dass der Buchstabe verdoppelt wird als Folge einer sprachlichen Notwendigkeit oder Erfordernis. Offenbar heißt aber geminieren einfach, dass der Buchstabe verdoppelt ist oder einfach doppelt erscheint. Trotzdem glaube ich, dass die Erklärung von Sowka in#2 den Nagel auf den Kopf trifft, denn da ist ja noch die Aussprache, die geklärt sein muss.


----------



## elroy

Cub Pilot said:


> dass der Buchstabe verdoppelt wird


Achtung, es geht nicht um Buchstaben, sondern um Laute. Der Duden sagt auch "Konsonanten", nicht "Buchstaben". Der Laut wird in der Aussprache geminiert ("fato" spricht man also bspw. anders aus als "fatto"). Es ist nun mal so, dass das Italienische die Gemination durch Dopplung in der Schrift wiedergibt, aber nicht alle Sprachen tun das. Das Arabische, in dem Gemination ebenfalls vorkommt, macht z.B. es anders: anstatt den Buchstaben zu doppeln schmückt man ihn mit einem diakritischen Zeichen aus. Umgekehrt deutet ein doppelter Buchstabe, wie etwa in deutschen Wörtern wie "knapp" oder "Ball", nicht in jeder Sprache auf Gemination hin.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Das c schreibt man doppelt, weil der Laut in der Aussprache geminiert wird. Vgl. „fato“ vs. „fatto“.
> 
> Vgl. auch
> buchi: K-Laut, nicht geminiert
> gnocchi: K-Laut, geminiert
> amici: TSCH-Laut, nicht geminiert
> crucci: TSCH-Laut, geminiert
> 
> [überkreuzt]


Was bedeutet hier “geminiert“ lautlich? Bei gnocchi?


----------



## Cub Pilot

> elroy said: Achtung, es geht nicht um Buchstaben, sondern um Laute. Der Duden sagt auch "Konsonanten", nicht "Buchstaben". Der Laut wird in der Aussprache geminiert ("fato" spricht man also bspw. anders aus als "fatto"). Es ist nun mal so, dass das Italienische die Gemination durch Dopplung in der Schrift wiedergibt, aber nicht alle Sprachen tun das. Das Arabische, in dem Gemination ebenfalls vorkommt, macht z.B. es anders: anstatt den Buchstaben zu doppeln schmückt man ihn mit einem diakritischen Zeichen aus. Umgekehrt deutet ein doppelter Buchstabe, wie etwa in deutschen Wörtern wie "knapp" oder "Ball", nicht in jeder Sprache auf Gemination hin.



Ebendrumm habe ich in #7 von Aussprache gesprochen. Allerdings, da geb' ich dir recht, hätte ich eher Konsonanten statt Buchstaben schreiben müssen.


----------



## Hutschi

Es wird also als zwei Wörter gesprochen?

Gnok(h) 'k(h)i

Stimmt das?


----------



## fdb

Hutschi said:


> Was bedeutet hier “geminiert“ lautlich?


Wie in "annehmen" oder "abbauen".


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Es wird also nicht behaucht.


----------



## bearded

Ein 'geminierter' Konsonant wird im Italienischen _länger_ ausgesprochen als ein einzelner Konsonant: wie das m beim deutschen Ausdruck ''am Meer''. Vgl. auch #12. 'Geminiert' bedeutet verdoppelt.


----------



## berndf

Cub Pilot said:


> Ebendrumm habe ich in #7 von Aussprache gesprochen. Allerdings, da geb' ich dir recht, hätte ich eher Konsonanten statt Buchstaben schreiben müssen.


Die Unterscheidung, die italienisch macht, ist für uns Deutsche nicht einfach hörbar. Wenn man z.B. das* n* in _due anni_ (=_zwei Jahr_) so aussprichst, wie man ein deutsches _n_ ausspricht, wäre das wie in _due ani_ (=_zwei Arschlöscher_). Da muss man sehr aufpassen. Echte Langkonsonanten gibt es ansatzweise im  Deutschen noch in Verkürzungen und in Liaisons, so wie in _ich sehe ei*n'n* Mann _im Gegensatz zu _ich sehe ei*n* Haus_ oder _i*m M*ehr_ im Gegensatz zu_ i*mm*er_. Siehe auch die Beispiele von @fdb.


----------



## Hutschi

"


bearded said:


> 'Geminiert' bedeutet verdoppelt.


Danke, "verdoppelt" ist mehrdeutig, deshalb meine Frage.

Unklar it mir, wie ich ein "t", "k" oder "p" länger sprechen kann. Es sind ja "Explosivlaute".
Doppelt ist kein Problem. Aber doppelte Länge für mich durchaus. Ich bin nicht mal sicher, ob ich einen Unterschied hören würde.

Deutsch habe ich es meist "Gnochi" mit einem kurzen "o" und langem "ch" ("ach"-ch, lang) gesprochen, das machen viele, es ist wahrscheinlich ein Germanismus.

Ich habe jetzt etwa 20mal probiert, ein langes "k" zu sprechen. Es wird immer kurz. Ein doppeltes "k" ist kein Problem, ist aber etwas anderes, als "geminieren", wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe jetzt etwa 20mal probiert, ein langes "k" zu sprechen. Es wird immer kurz.


Probier es mal mit der (nur virtuellen) Kombination ''köpenick kurz''.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe jetzt etwa 20mal probiert, ein langes "k" zu sprechen. Es wird immer kurz. Ein doppeltes "k" ist kein Problem, ist aber etwas anderes, als "geminieren", wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.


Fang vielleicht an 2x k zu sprechen, Verschluss-Öffnung-Verschluss-Öffnung. Und merk dir, wie lange das ganze gedauert hat. Dann lasse aber die erste Öffnung und den Wiederverschluss einfach weg und warte einfach. D.h. im Endeffekt ist einfach die Zeit zwischen Verschluss und Öffnung verlängert.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, es klappt leider nicht. Ich schaffe das nicht. Es werden zwei "k" oder aber ein "k", das aber immer gleiche Länge hat, wenn man von zufälligen Mikrounterschieden absieht.

PS: Vor dem "K" kann ich eine Pause machen. Das ist aber sicher nicht gemeint.


----------



## berndf

Dann fange vielleicht ganz übertrieben an und werde dann langsam "normaler". Mach mal nur den Verschluss des k und halte für mehere Sekunden die Zunge gegen das Velum gepresst, sodass du nicht atmen kannst und machen dann erst die Öffnung.
Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


----------



## Cub Pilot

Zwischendurch möchte ich mich mal bei euch allen bedanken für das freundliche Interesse und die hilfreichen Antworten.

Zu der Aussprache möchte ich noch bemerken, dass es auch noch andere Foren gibt, wo man sich gnocco oder gnocchi, von Italienern ausgesprochen, anhören kann. Von einem doppelt gesprochenen K oder auch länger gesprochenen K kann ich da allerdings nichts hören - leider. Vielleicht sind meine Ohren auch zu taub dafür , möchte aber damit in keinster Weise eine der hier gemachten Aussagen kritisieren.


----------



## berndf

Cub Pilot said:


> Von einem doppelt gesprochenen K oder auch länger gesprochenen K kann ich da allerdings nichts hören - leider.


Das ist ähnlich wie bei englisch _bed, bad, bet_ und_ bat_. Das müssen wir als deutsche auch lange trainieren, um den Unterschied verlässlich zu hören. Wenn es in der eigenen Sprache den Unterschied nicht gibt, fällt es schwer ihn zu hören. Aber mach dir nichts draus. Sprecher romanischer Sprachen habe dasselbe Problem mit unseren langen und kurzen Vokalen, z.B. _alle _vs _Ahle_.

Hier ist ein Minimalpaar von zwei Wörtern, *cap*_elli_ = _Haare_ und _ca*pp*elli = Hüte_, die sich nur durch die Länge eines Plosivlautes, des _p,_ unterscheiden. Vielleicht hörst Du im direkten Vergleich den Unterschied etwas besser:
capelli pronunciation: How to pronounce capelli in Italian
cappelli pronunciation: How to pronounce cappelli in Italian


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, man kann es also annähern als: gno--ki. - vor dem "k" ist eine Art Pause. Innerhalb dieser Pause wird ein Verschluss gebildet, den man aber nicht hört.

Gegebenenfalls hört man eine Anspannung des "o", also eine leichte Diphtonguisierung des "o" beim Übergang zur Pause.

Als "Pause" bezeichne ich hier einen unhörbaren Ton, wie immer er auch gebildet wird.

PS: Ist es am Ende die Assimilation/Anpassung des "o", die den Unterschied ergibt?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Danke, man kann es also annähern als: gno--ki.


Nicht ganz, sondern eher _gnok--ki_. Es ist schon wichtig, das k in beiden Silben zu hören, den Verschluss in der ersten und die Öffnung in der zweiten.

Wahrscheinlich ist das für uns Deutsche auch einfacher darauf zu achten, ob der Konsonant in beiden oder nur in einer Silbe vorkommt. So etwa wie bei_ abbauen_, wo es sich ja auch nicht wie _abauen_ anhören darf, auch wenn wir nicht zwei separate b sprechen.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Ich denke, ich werde es weiter in Deutsch mit deutschem Accent sprechen.
Ich höre einfach beim Verschließen nichts.

Gnocchi
Duden gibt: [ˈnjɔki] (mit _einem _"k"). So höre ich es dort auch.


----------



## berndf

Ist auch kein Problem. Man muss Fremdwörter auch nicht immer perfekt aussprechen. Die Frage dieses Threads war ja auch nur, warum das 2. c im Italienischen wichtig ist.


----------



## Cub Pilot

Ich habe eine Idee, wie es vielleicht italienisch richtig ausgesprochen werden könnte: man spricht erst _'njok_ - *beim Sprechen* dieses K's lässt man die Zunge den hinteren Rachenbereich *verschließen*. Das gibt das erste K. Dieses ist ziemlich weich, da man durch den Anprall/Verschluss der Zunge an den hinteren, oberen Rachenbereich nicht einen sehr harten K-Ton zustande bringt. Nun bringt man mit der noch vorhandenen Luft (in der Lunge), *bei* *weiterhin* mit der Zunge *geschlossenem Rachenbereich*, nochmals hinter dem Verschluss Druck auf und spricht dann das _'ki_, indem man den *Verschluss* des Rachens *dabei wieder öffnet*. Dabei kann man ein sehr hartes K erzeugen/sprechen. Dabei ist ein leises Zischen wegen des Ausstoßens der noch vorhandenen Luft zu hören - klingt kompliziert, ist aber dennoch einfach, wenn man es ein paar mal probiert hat.


----------



## Sowka

Ich glaube, so mache ich das: Mein erster "k"-Laut klingt relativ schwach, und für das zweite "k" hole ich richtig Schwung, ohne eine Lücke zwischen den beiden zu lassen. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wie italienisch das für Muttersprachler klingt.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde es vielleicht mit unbehauchten "k" hinbekommen, aber das wäre eher wie Sächsisch.


----------



## Cub Pilot

Sowka said:


> Ich glaube, so mache ich das: Mein erster "k"-Laut klingt relativ schwach, und für das zweite "k" hole ich richtig Schwung, ohne eine Lücke zwischen den beiden zu lassen. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wie italienisch das für Muttersprachler klingt.


Ich auch nicht ! Aber vielleicht meldet sich noch ein Muttersprachler hier. Aber genau so, wie du es kurz beschrieben hast, habe ich es in meinem post #27 gemeint.


----------



## berndf

Cub Pilot said:


> Ich habe eine Idee, wie es vielleicht italienisch richtig ausgesprochen werden könnte: man spricht erst _'njok_ - *beim Sprechen* dieses K's lässt man die Zunge den hinteren Rachenbereich *verschließen*. Das gibt das erste K. Dieses ist ziemlich weich, da man durch den Anprall/Verschluss der Zunge an den hinteren, oberen Rachenbereich nicht einen sehr harten K-Ton zustande bringt. Nun bringt man mit der noch vorhandenen Luft (in der Lunge), *bei* *weiterhin* mit der Zunge *geschlossenem Rachenbereich*, nochmals hinter dem Verschluss Druck auf und spricht dann das _'ki_, indem man den *Verschluss* des Rachens *dabei wieder öffnet*. Dabei kann man ein sehr hartes K erzeugen/sprechen. Dabei ist ein leises Zischen wegen des Ausstoßens der noch vorhandenen Luft zu hören - klingt kompliziert, ist aber dennoch einfach, wenn man es ein paar mal probiert hat.


Unser Konzept von "hart" und "weich" spielt im Italienischen keine Rolle. Der Unterschied zwischen [k]/[kk] und [g]/[gg] ist im Italienischen tatsächlich nur, dass bei [g]/[gg] während des Verschlusses die Stimmbänder schwingen und bei  [k]/[kk] nicht. Wenn in der Pause zwischen Verschluss und Öffnung kein Schwingen der Stimmbänder zu hören ist, dann reicht das schon. "Hart" muss die Öffnung nicht sein. Für die Unterscheidung zwischen [k] und [kk] kommt es also wirklich nur darauf an, dass bei [kk] die Pause zwischen Verschluss und Öffnung lang genug ist.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich höre einfach beim Verschließen nichts.


Höre dir vielleicht mal 
cappello pronunciation: How to pronounce cappello in Italian, Interlingua
an. Ich finde der Verschluss ist in sämtlichen Aufnahmen deutlich hörbar. Am stärksten in der 1. und der 4, wobei die 4. überartikuliert ist. Wenn Du den Verschluss selbst nicht hörst, achte auf das sehr abrupte Ende des vorhergehenden Vokals im Gegensatz zu
capello pronunciation: How to pronounce capello in Italian, German, Interlingua
Hier schleicht das [a] eher aus als dass es abrupt endet. So kannst du den Verschluss in der 1. Silbe vielleicht indirekt hören.


----------



## elroy

Ein Trick, der vielleicht @Hutschi und @Cub Pilot weiterhilft:

Stellt Euch vor, es gäbe eine Pralinensorte, die „Diebpraline“ heißt und sprecht den folgenden Satz:

_Eine *Diebpraline* möchte ich nicht, sondern eher *die Praline*._

„Diebpraline“ und „die Praline“ stellen ein Minimalpaar dar, mit einem geminierten bzw. einem ungeminierten /p/.


----------



## Hutschi

„Diebpraline“ - ich denke, ich verstehe es jetzt.

Es bedeutet also, dass "gnocchi" mit einem "g" und einem "k" ausgesprochen wird. ("Diebpraline"="Dieb-Praline" (andere Schreibweise, gleiches Wort) wird ja mit einem "b" (unbehaucht) und einem "p" (behaucht) ausgesprochen, also ergibt sich "Gnoccki" wie "Gnog-ki". Wie zwei Wörter.
Für mich sind es zwei Konsonanten, für Italiener ein langer.

Danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## elroy

Das <b> in „Dieb“ wird wegen der Auslautverhärtung /p/ gesprochen, auch wenn man es <b> schreibt.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Unterschied: Es wird nicht behaucht  oder weniger stark als "p". (Edit: klarer formuliert)


----------



## elroy

Behauchung spielt aber bei der Gemination keine Rolle. Das ist ein anderes, unabhängiges phonetisches Merkmal. Du lässt Dich damit vielleicht irreführen. Vergiss die Behauchung und konzentriere Dich nur auf die Konsonantenlänge.


----------



## Hutschi

Ok. Wir haben also zwei Konsonanten.
Bei "Dieb-Praline" und bei "Gnoc-chi" Dadurch ergeben sich eine Abgrenzung an der Wort-bzw. Silbenfuge und eine größere Länge. (Den Bindestrich habe ich zur Verdeutlichung der Fuge eingesetzt. Bei Diep-Praline ist er optional. Bei Gnocchi wird er standardmäßig nicht geschrieben.)

Wichtig ist, dass bei "Dieb" das Wort "Dieb" vollständig gesprochen wird und "Praline" angehängt wird.
Die Silbentrennung beim Sprechen ist Dieb-praline, nicht Die-bpraline. Also: Gnoc-chi, nicht Gno-cchi.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Die Silbentrennung beim Sprechen ist Dieb-praline, nicht Die-bpraline.


Bei gnoc-chi ebenso.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> mit einem "b" (unbehaucht) und einem "p" (behaucht) ausgesprochen,


Das Beispiel mit der Diebpraline ist vielleicht nicht ideal - wegen des Unterschieds zwischen b und p  für die Deutschen (unbehaucht/behaucht..), was irreführen kann.
Nehmen wir eher an (um bei Süßigkeiten zu bleiben), es gäbe Pralinen, die Kap-Pralinen/Kappralinen heißen. Wenn ihr nun dieses Wort aussprecht (ohne eine Pause zu machen, um die beiden Elemente zu trennen), so ist das Ergebnis mMn ähnlich unserem langen P/Doppel-Pe/geminierten P. Und für gnocchi: probiert mal mit Lokkies (Kies auf einer Lokomotive) .


----------



## Hutschi

Damit wäre die Duden-Aussprache dann eigentlich falsch, die beim "k" dem deutschen Lautsystem angepasst ist.
Duden: Gnocchi Bei "g" dagegen nicht.

Hallo, bearded, wie empfindest Du die Duden-Aussprache?
(Ich kann hier keinen direkten Link angeben, da ich das nicht mit den Moderatoren besprochen habe.)

[ˈnjɔki] (Duden) - einfaches "k"


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> wegen des Unterschieds zwischen b und p für die Deutschen (unbehaucht/behaucht..), was irreführen kann.


Könntest Du bitte darauf eingehen? Ich dachte, es gäbe keinen Unterschied in der Aussprache des Auslauts in „Dieb“ und „Kap“. Ich würde ihn in beiden Fällen unbehaucht sprechen.


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Ist die deutsche Aussprache mit angepasster Lautung in Deutsch nicht korrekt?


Cub Pilot said:


> Ich habe eine Frage zu der Schreibweise des italienischen Pluralworts *gnocchi*. Warum erscheint das *c* doppelt, wo doch das *ch* schon den Laut *k* in der Aussprache wiedergibt/garantiert. Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum das *c* im Italienischen doppelt erscheinen muss, da doch die Aussprache des *k* durch das *ch* gesichert ist.


Hier wäre meine Antwort: Es ist schriftlich nicht oder noch nicht an das deutsche Lautsystem angepasst, mündlich ist das "k" schon weitgehend angepasst, das "gn" noch nicht.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> bearded, wie empfindest Du die Duden-Aussprache?


Meinst Du  [ˈnjɔki]?  Die empfinde ich als eine ungefähre (_approximate_) Aussprache. Erstens entspricht unser -gn- nicht genau dem -nj- , sondern es ist gleich dem ñ auf Spanisch (ich glaube, den Laut gibt's auch im Russischen - ich weiß, dass Du Russisch sprichst).  Zweitens fürchte ich, dass bei -ɔki- das k etwas zu 'kurz' wäre im Vergleich zu unserem cc.


----------



## Hutschi

Ja. Das ist die Duden-Angabe für Standarddeutsch. Dort ist ein Tonbeispiel. Für mich klingt es wie "k" im Duden.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Könntest Du bitte darauf eingehen? Ich dachte, es gäbe keinen Unterschied in der Aussprache des Auslauts in „Dieb“ und „Kap“. Ich würde ihn in beiden Fällen unbehaucht sprechen.


Das hatte ich mir anfangs auch gedacht (und Dein Beispiel für angemessen gehalten). Aber danach sah ich Hutschis Reaktion und seine Erklärung (erst b dann p (ungehaucht/gehaucht), und habe daher das Beispiel 'Kappralinen' vorgeschlagen, wo es solche angeblichen b/p-Unterschiede nicht gibt.


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Ist die deutsche Aussprache mit angepasster Lautung in Deutsch nicht korrekt?


Cub Pilot said:


> Ich habe eine Frage zu der Schreibweise des italienischen Pluralworts *gnocchi*. Warum erscheint das *c* doppelt, wo doch das *ch* schon den Laut *k* in der Aussprache wiedergibt/garantiert. Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum das *c* im Italienischen doppelt erscheinen muss, da doch die Aussprache des *k* durch das *ch* gesichert ist.


Hier wäre meine Antwort: Es ist schriftlich nicht oder noch nicht an das deutsche Lautsystem angepasst, mündlich ist das "k" schon weitgehend angepasst, das "gn" noch nicht. In Italienisch dagegen hat die Schreibweise eine andere Bedeutung in der Aussprache.



bearded said:


> Das hatte ich mir anfangs auch gedacht (und Dein Beispiel für angemessen gehalten). Aber danach sah ich Hutschis Reaktion und seine Erklärung (erst b dann p (ungehaucht/gehaucht), und habe daher das Beispiel 'Kappralinen' vorgeschlagen, wo solche b/p-Unterschiede ganz und gar nicht vorhanden sind.


Stimmt. Kapp-Pralinen. (Wahrscheinlicher ls "Kappralinen",  vor der Rechtschreibreform wurde eins der drei "p" wegen des Schriftbildes unterdrückt.)  Hier wird beides behaucht, im Gegensatz zu "pp"  im Wortinneren. Das zeigt in Deutsch eine Verkürzung des vorausgehenden Vokal an, beispielsweise: Pappe. (... ein kurzer Vokal, dann ein behauchtes "p").


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Nehmen wir eher an (um bei Süßigkeiten zu bleiben), es gäbe Pralinen, die Kap-Pralinen/Kappralinen heißen.


Warum nehmen wir nicht einfach die Stab-Praline, die längste Praline der Welt? Die soll es ja angeblich wirklich geben, wenn man da überhaupt von „Pralinen“ sprechen kann.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Es wird nicht behaucht oder weniger stark als "p".


Das habe ich anders verstanden. Ich dachte, hier würde das /p/ von „Dieb“ mit dem /p/ von „Praline“ verglichen. Vielleicht habe ich @Hutschi missverstanden.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Aussprache des /p/ in „Dieb“ und „Kap“ haargenau gleich ist. Die Auslautverhärtung löst ja nach meinem Verständnis alle Unterschiede zwischen /b/ und /p/ ab. Ich glaube, manche Muttersprachler bilden sich wegen der Orthographie einen Unterschied in der Aussprache ein, den es nicht gibt — das ist im Forum schon mal vorgekommen. Dem ist unser @Hutschi hier vielleicht zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Hier wäre meine Antwort: Es ist schriftlich nicht oder noch nicht an das deutsche Lautsystem angepasst, mündlich ist das "k" schon weitgehend angepasst, das "gn" noch nicht. In Italjenisch dagegen hat die Schreibweise eine andere Bedeutung in der Aussprache.


Doch, eigentlich schon in beiden Fällen. Die Probleme sind in beiden Fällen, dass Italienisch phonemische Unterschiede hat, die für das deutsche Ohr i.d.R. nicht hörbar sind, bzw. ignoriert werden: 1) der Unterschied zwischen [ɲ] und [nj] und 2. der Unterschied zwischen [k] und [k:].


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Aussprache des /p/ in „Dieb“ und „Kap“ haargenau gleich ist.


----------



## elroy

Gernot Back said:


> Warum nehmen wir nicht einfach die Stab-Praline, die längste Praline der Welt?


Mir ging es darum, ein Minimalpaar anzubieten („Dieb“/„die“).


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> ...
> Ich glaube, mache Muttersprachler bilden sich wegen der Orthographie einen Unterschied in der Aussprache ein — das ist im Forum schon mal vorgekommen. Dem ist unser @Hutschi hier vielleicht zum Opfer gefallen.


Möglich wäre das, da ich ja als kleines Kind aus einem Dialektgebiet stamme. Das Gehirn filtert beim Hören.
Es betrifft aber nicht das Wesen. 

Ich denke, das deutsche Wort Gnocchi ist in unterschiedlicher Weise an das Deutsche Lautsystem angepasst.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Mir ging es darum, ein Minimalpaar anzubieten („Dieb“/„die“).


Das ist hierbei vielleicht die Präglottalisierung vor _Praliene _in _die Praliene_ (also [di:?pʁali:nə]). Das führt dazu, dass Die Gesamtlänge des Verschlusses dann doch wieder in etwa gleich sind.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Doch, eigentlich schon in beiden Fällen. Die Probleme sind in beiden Fällen, dass Italienisch phonemische Unterschiede hat, die für das deutsche Ohr i.d.R. nicht hörbar sind, bzw. ignoriert werden: 1) der Unterschied zwischen [ɲ] und [nj] und 2. der Unterschied zwischen [k] und [k:].


Duden gibt an:

[ˈnjɔki]

Wäre es vollständig angepasst, wäre es:

"'gnɔki"

So habe ich es meist ausgesprochen, als ich es nur vom Lesen kannte.

Das "g" hat aber auch in Deutsch sehr unterschiedliche Aussprachen, je nach Gegend und Wort und Stellung im Wort.


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> Mir ging es darum, ein Minimalpaar anzubieten („Dieb“/„die“).


Schon klar, das klassische Beispiel ist ja „der Radler“ vs. „der Adler“, allerdings eher, um den Phonemstatus des Glottal-Stops /ʔ/ im Deutschen zu belegen.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Ich glaube, manche Muttersprachler bilden sich wegen der Orthographie einen Unterschied in der Aussprache ein, den es nicht gibt


Dem Stimme ich zu (deshalb editierte ich meinen obigen Post, indem ich von 'angeblichen' Unterschieden sprach) 
Danach wollte ich eben mit dem neuen Beispiel jegliche b/p-Unterschiedsversuchung (!) hundertprozentig ausschließen.



Hutschi said:


> Wäre es vollständig angepasst, wäre es:
> "'gnɔki"


Phonetisch richtig wäre mMn [' ɲɔk:i]


----------



## Hutschi

Dudenaussprache, deutsch:
Gnocchi
Aussprache: ⓘLautschrift
🔉[ˈnjɔki] (Link durch Elroy genehmigt, auf Lautsprecher klicken)

Wie ist der Stand für Italienischkenner?
In Deutsch höre ich ein einfaches "k", wie hören es die anderen?


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> In Deutsch höre ich ein einfaches "k", wie hören es die anderen?


Ja, so ist es. Die Gemination wird bei der Anpassung ans Deutsche abgeschafft.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ja, so ist es. Die Gemination wird bei der Anpassung ans Deutsche abgeschafft.


Und [ɲ] ist durch [nj] approximiert.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Wäre es vollständig angepasst, wäre es:
> 
> "'gnɔki"


Vollständig angepasst wäre [gnɔt͜sçi]. Und die Aussprache gibt es tatsächlich.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> gnɔt͜sçi


Entspricht t͜sç einem 'langen' k?


----------



## berndf

Nein, nur wie eich Deutscher <-cch-> am wahrscheinlichsten aussprechen würde, wenn er mit italienischen Aussprache- und Schreibungsregeln gänzlich unvertraut wäre.


----------



## elroy

Ich glaube, es geht nur darum, wie man das Wort nach deutschen Rechtschreibregeln sprechen würde. Dass es im Italienischen /k:/ lautet, ist dabei nebensächlich.

[überkreuzt]


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Und die Aussprache gibt es tatsächlich.


Das überrascht mich!


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Nein, nur wie eich Deutscher <-cch-> am wahrscheinlichsten aussprechen würde, wenn er mit italienischen Aussprache- und Schreibungsregeln gänzlich unvertraut wäre.


Wenn dieser Deutsche zu uns käme und das Wort so ausspräche (z.B. in einem Restaurant), würde er nicht verstanden werden.


----------



## elroy

Was wäre schlimmer, [gnɔt͜sçi] oder Pizza mit Ananas zu bestellen? 🤔


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Wenn dieser Deutsche zu uns käme und das Wort so ausspräche (z.B. in einem Restaurant), würde er nicht verstanden werden.


Ganz offenbar nicht.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Das überrascht mich!


Ich konnte es auch kaum glauben, als ich es das erste mal gehört habe.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Was wäre schlimmer, [gnɔt͜sçi] oder Pizza mit Ananas zu bestellen? 🤔


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Ich konnte es auch kaum glauben, als ich es das erste mal gehört habe.


Zur Information: Eure Spätzle nennen wir hier gewöhnlich _gnocchetti verdi _(grüne kleine Gnocchi/grüne Gnocchilein). Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, wie schwierig es für einen Deutschen hier wäre, Spätzle zu bestellen .  (In Südtirol natürlich kein Problem..).


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Das überrascht mich!


Mich nicht gar zu sehr.

Die Aussprache von "chi" ist sehr unterschiedlich, meist aber wie in "ich" oder oft in "China", was auch "schina" oder sogar "tschina" (aber auch "kina") gesprochen wird. Regional sehr verschieden.
Nun steht noch ein Buchstabe "c" davor. Die Kombination "cch" gibt es nicht. Aber "c" ist "tse", wir haben dann gnots-chi, Das fällt leicht zusammen zu Gnotschi. Gehört hatte ich das schon. Ob ich es auch am Anfang so gesprochen habe, weiß ich nicht mehr. In der DDR gab es das nicht, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Aber sehr ähnliche Sachen mit anderen Namen.

Namen von Nahrungsmitteln unterscheiden sich regional teilweise sehr stark.
Auch die Rezepte.

---

Kennt jemand die Etymologie? Ist es mit "Nockerln"/"Nocken" verwandt?  DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


> Zugrunde liegt eine Gutturalerweiterung von ie. *kneu- (s. Nuß), das selbst eine Erweiterung der Wurzel ie. *ken- ‘zusammendrücken, -knicken, Zusammengedrücktes, Geballtes’ ist (wozu auch Nacken, s. d.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Eure Spätzle nennen wir hier gewöhnlich _gnocchetti verdi _


Normale Spätzle sind nicht grün. Grüne Spätzle gibt es zwar, sind aber nicht die Regel.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Normale Spätzle sind nicht grün. Grüne Spätzle gibt es zwar, sind aber nicht die Regel.


Diejenigen, die man hierzulande findet (in Supermärkten und manchmal in Restaurants) sind normalerweise grün. Die Farbe macht sie vielleicht für Italiener attraktiver.    Die weißen/farblosen würde ich dann einfach _gnocchetti tirolesi _nennen, und das würden die Leute hier verstehen. ( tirolesi = tiroler ).


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Kennt jemand die Etymologie?


Laut unserem etymologischen online-Wörterbuch stammt das Wort 'gnocco' aus Latein _nucleus _(Kern) und ist phonetisch mit (deutsch) _Knochel _verwandt (und auch mit bayr. _Nocken_, wie von Dir vermutet).
 ( Gnocco ist Singular, gnocchi Plural )
Etimologia : gnocco

Edit: Knöchel, nicht Knochel (s.unten).


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> _Knochel _


Das Wort ist mir gänzlich unbekannt und ich kann auch nirgends dafür einen Beleg finden.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Das Wort ist mir gänzlich unbekannt und ich kann auch nirgends dafür einen Beleg finden.


Du hast recht. Es muss Knöchel heißen.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Du hast recht. Es muss Knöchel heißen.


Das ist alles etwas obskur _nucleus _kommt von _nux_ (_Nuss_). Mit _nocca = Knöchel_ hat das eigentlich nichts zu tun.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Das ist alles etwas obskur


Na ja, mehr als das, was ein Wörterbuch sagt, kann ich leider nicht wissen .
Ich gebe aber gerne zu, dass unser etym. online-Wörterbuch alt - und wahrscheinlich nicht unfehlbar - ist.


----------



## berndf

Ja, Piangiani ist jetzt bald 100 Jahre tot. Ich benutze sein Wörtbüch auch aber es ist in der Tat leider etwas veraltet.


----------



## Frank78

bearded said:


> Zur Information: Eure Spätzle nennen wir hier gewöhnlich _*gnocchetti verdi* _(grüne kleine Gnocchi/grüne Gnocchilein). Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, wie schwierig es für einen Deutschen hier wäre, Spätzle zu bestellen .  (In Südtirol natürlich kein Problem..).



Das scheint aber etwas GANZ anderes zu sein als Spätzle. In Spätzleteig kommen nur Mehl, Eier, Wasser und Salz und keinesfalls Kartoffeln.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Das scheint aber etwas GANZ anderes zu sein als Spätzle. In Spätzleteig kommen nur Mehl, Eier, Wasser und Salz und keinesfalls Kartoffeln.


Such mal nach _gnocchetti verdi tirolesi_. Italiener assoziieren Spätzle halt mit Tirol, was auch verständlich ist. So wie mich mal eine Verkäuferin in einem französischen Geschäft gefragt hat, ob ich die französische Spezialität _Choucroute_ aus dem Elsass kennen würde.


----------



## bearded

Frank78 said:


> Das scheint aber etwas GANZ anderes zu sein als Spätzle. In Spätzleteig kommen nur Mehl, Eier, Wasser und Salz und keinesfalls Kartoffeln.


Für Gnochi und Gnocchetti gibt's in Italien eine Vielzahl von Rezepten - nicht alle zwangsweise mit Kartoffeln.
Gnocchi - Ricette Gnocchi e Gnocchetti di Cucchiaio d'Argento
 Aber Du und berndf habt recht: Spätzle sind _besondere _Gnocchetti verdi_: _nämlich (für uns) die aus Tirol - ohne Kartoffeln.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Aussprache des /p/ in „Dieb“ und „Kap“ haargenau gleich ist.


Richtig, aufgrund der Auslautverhärtung ist der /p/-Laut exakt gleich.

Die Beispiele Stab/Dieb/Kap-Praline funktionieren für Deutsche nicht gut, weil wir zweimal behauchen würden. Dies ist genau im Gegensatz zur italienischen Geminierung.



berndf said:


> zwischen [k] und [k:]


Is gemination really like [k:] and not like [k̚-k]?

k̚ steht für "not audible released":

gnocchi [ˈɲɔk̚ 'ki]


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Und [ɲ] ist durch [nj] approximiert.


Kannst du denn Unterschied beschreiben?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Richtig, aufgrund der Auslautverhärtung ist der /p/-Laut exakt gleich.
> 
> Die Beispiele Stab/Dieb/Kap-Praline funktionieren für Deutsche nicht gut, weil wir zweimal behauchen würden. Dies ist genau im Gegensatz zur italienischen Geminierung.
> 
> 
> Is gemination really like [k:] and not like [k̚-k]?
> 
> k̚ steht für "not audible released":
> 
> gnocchi [ˈɲɔk̚ 'ki]


There is no release. Phonetically, is is just an increased time span between closure and release. Phonemically, many people prefer to analyze it as /-k.k-/ rather than as /-k:-/ because the syllable boundary is between closure and release, i.e. the sound belongs to both syllables.

You could argue that German has some residue of former phonemic consonant length because in some respect the first syllable still behaves like a closed syllable (e.g. the expected lengthening of the nucleus of a stressed open syllable is not present).


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Die Beispiele ....Kap-Praline funktionieren für Deutsche nicht gut, weil wir zweimal behauchen würden.


Ja, deshalb schrieb ich (#40) ''ohne eine Pause zu machen, um die beiden Elemente zu trennen''.
Aber dies ist anscheinend für Deutsche bei Kap-Pralinen nicht möglich.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Kannst du denn Unterschied beschreiben?


Für mich besteht folgender Unterschied: bei [ɲ] ist (im Gegensatz zu  [nj])  kein i- bzw. j-Laut zu hören.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> kein j-Laut zu hören


Hm, ein [ɲ] ohne /j/ kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Wenn ich italienische Aussprache-Beispiele für "gnocco" höre, höre ich immer ein gewissen Anteil /j/.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Phonemically, many people prefer to analyze it as /-k.k-/ rather than as /-k:-/


Makes a lot of sense to me, because the sound occurs in both syllables and the term gemination implies two consonants.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Kannst du denn Unterschied beschreiben?


[nj] sind zwei getrennte Laute, ein normal mit der Zugenspitze gegen den Zahnansatz gedrückter Verschluss mit offenem Velum, d.h. nasaliert, gefolgt von einem nicht-nasalen, pallatalen [j].

[ɲ] ist ein enziger pallataler Nasallaut. Die Zungenposition ist dabei zwischen [n] und [ŋ]. Du könntest grob sagen, so wie [n] ein nasales [t] und [ŋ] ein nasales [k] ist, so ist [ɲ] ein nasales [c], d.h. die nasalierte Variante eines palatalen Verschlusslautes.

Das [ɲ] klingt während der Haltephase ähnlich wie ein [n] und im Auslaut, wenn die Nasalierung beendet wird und der Verschluss geöffnet wird, erinnert es an ein [j]. Darum hören Sprecher, deren Sprachen den Laut nicht kennen, [ɲ] wie eine Abfolge von [n] und [j].


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Hm, ein [ɲ] ohne /j/ kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Wenn ich italienische Aussprache-Beispiele für "gnocco" höre, höre ich immer ein gewissen Anteil /j/.


Mir geht’s auch so. Ich glaube, den meisten Menschen, deren Muttersprache das Phonem nicht hat, geht’s auch so.



Kajjo said:


> Makes a lot of sense to me, because the sound occurs in both syllables and the term gemination implies two consonants.


I think a geminate consonant always (or at least almost always) straddles a syllable boundary, with each “half” belonging to a different syllable.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Mir geht’s auch so. Ich glaube, den meisten Menschen, deren Muttersprachler das Phonem nicht hat, geht’s auch so.


Ja, mir auch. Warum das so ist, habe ich beschrieben. Mit ein wenig Training, kann man aber lernen den Unterschied zu hören, auch wenn die Wahrnehmung eines [j]-Anteils nie ganz verschwindet.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Du könntest grob sagen, so wie [n] ein nasales [t] und [ŋ] ein nasales [k] ist, so ist [ɲ] ein nasales [c]


Sehr interessant, danke. Das sind gute Anhaltspunkte!



berndf said:


> wenn die Nasalierung beendet wird und der Verschluss geöffnet wird, erinnert es an ein [j]. Darum hören Sprecher, deren Sprachen den Laut nicht kennen, [ɲ] wie eine Abfolge von [n] und [j].


"wenn beendet, dann" impliziert ja aber auch eine Reihenfolge, einen Ablauf, oder?


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> I think a geminate consonant always (or at least almost always) straddles a syllable boundary, with each “half” belonging to a different syllable.


I don’t think I clearly made my point here.  I meant that considering it a long consonant is not at odds with its syllabification, because it’s (almost) always assumed that a geminate consonant straddles a syllable boundary.  That said, both notations (/k:/ and /k.k/) are used and amount to the same thing.)


----------



## bearded

Es wurde im Forum irgendwann schon erwähnt: im Italienischen gibt's eine klare Unterscheidung zwischen

campagna (_countryside_) mit [ɲ]
und
 Campania (_southern It.region_) with [nj].

Beim ersteren hören Italiener keinen j-Laut.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> campagna (_countryside_) mit [ɲ]
> und
> Campania (_southern It.region_) with [nj].


Interessant!

Auf Forvo höre ich einen Unterschied, aber ich höre auch sehr deutlich einen /j/-Laut. Vielleicht ist das sowohl für Italiener als auch Deutsche mehr eine Frage der Definition. Ich bin mir sicher, dass man in der Spektrumanalyse schon einen /j/-Anteil finden würde. Ist wohl eher eine Frage, wie man das nennt.

Das Beispiel ist aber kein Minimalpaar, oder? Das /a/ klingt für mich in campania viel länge, eher wie [a:] und das [i] in Campania beeinflusst das [nj] recht stark, finde ich.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Auf Forvo höre ich einen Unterschied


I think I can only hear a difference because I’m looking for one. 



Kajjo said:


> ich höre auch sehr deutlich einen /j/-Laut.


+1


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> aber ich höre auch sehr deutlich einen /j/-Laut


Solltest Du bei 'campagna' (oder 'gnocchi') nicht hören. 
Bezüglich /a/ bestehen bei uns regionale Unterschiede (lang/kurz..) in der Aussprache. Aber das wäre hier zu lang und 'off topic'.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Solltest Du bei 'campagna' nicht hören.


Ich glaube, das italienische Ohr fokussiert sich auf den i-Anteil bei "-njia" und unterschlägt den j-Anteil bei campagna.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Ich glaube, das italienische Ohr fokussiert sich auf den i-Anteil bei "-njia" und unterschlägt den j-Anteil bei campagna.


Wir haben klar verschiedene Ohren.  
Für mich ist übrigens 'nj+Vokal' nur ein graphisches Zeichen/System - bequem, um den Sprechern von Sprachen (wie Deutsch oder Arabisch), die den Laut  [ɲ] (palatalisiertes n) nicht besitzen, eine approximierte/ungefähre Aussprache dieses Lauts beizubringen. Nicht, dass es einen  j-Laut dabei wirklich gäbe.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Wir haben klar verschiedene Ohren.




Eigentlich handelt es sich um verschiedene "Filter". Die nötige "Bandbreite" wäre viel zu groß, wenn wir jede Schwingung "einzeln" hören würden.

Alle graphischen Zeichen sind Abstraktionen, sie geben die Klänge nur ansatzweise wieder, aber genügend genau für die meisten Zwecke. Untertöne fehlen jedoch. Auch körperliche Zeichen und Signale. Deshalb sind Wortschatz und Grammatik stärker eingeschränkt als in Umgangssprache.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> "wenn beendet, dann" impliziert ja aber auch eine Reihenfolge, einen Ablauf, oder?


Übergangsartefakte von einem Laut zum andern gibt es überall. Nur blenden wir diese normalerweise aus. Wenn ein Phonem aber nicht in der eigenen Sprache existiert, versucht man das, was man hört irgendwie in die eigene Phonemstruktur rein zu pressen und wegen dieses Übergangsartefakts passt n+j einfach am besten und das hören wir dann.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Wir haben klar verschiedene Ohren.


Ich weiß, gibt hier auch Minimalpaare im Italienischen. Ich kann mich nur nicht erinnern. Fällt dir eins ein? Wenn man die nebeneinander hört, wird es vielleicht klarer.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Fällt dir eins ein?


Mir fällt im Moment nur ein:

_sogna_ (er/sie träumt)
_Sonia _ (weibl. Eigenname)

und (nicht wirklich 'Paar', aber immerhin..)

_sognare _(träumen)
_coniare_ (Münzen prägen)


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> _sogna_ (er/sie träumt)
> _Sonia _ (weibl. Eigenname)


Leider auch kein wirkliches Minimalpaar (_sògna _vs. _Sónia_).


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Ich weiß, gibt hier auch Minimalpaare im Italienischen.


Es wurde schon eins geliefert:


bearded said:


> campagna (_countryside_) mit [ɲ]
> und
> Campania (_southern It.region_) with [nj].


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Es wurde schon eins geliefert:


Leider auch keins. Der Unterschied wird durch die unterschiedliche Silbenstruktur (_Cam-pa-nia_ vs. _cam-pag-na_) überlagert, wie man an diesen Beispielen hören kann:

campagna - Wiktionary
How to pronounce Campania in English - Definition of Campania in English


----------



## elroy

Hmmm… it seems that Italian /ɲ/ is always geminated at a syllable boundary, so there may not be any true minimal pairs.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> vs. _cam-pag-na_


Die schriftliche Standard-Silbentrennung ist aber _cam-pa-gna_.


Hier ein neues (diesmal hoffentlich richtiges) Minimalpaar:
_Senio_ (Name eines ital.Flusses) mit nj
_segno_ (=Zeichen) mit ɲ
(beides mit é)




berndf said:


> kein wirkliches Minimalpaar (_sògna _vs. _Sónia_)


Kein wirkliches Min.paar, aber bezgl.Akzente ist es umgekehrt: _sógna_ vs. _Sònia  
(natürlich anfängliches stimmloses s)_


Eine Frage (aus Neugier):
Die Mehrzahl von _pugno ['puɲo]_ (= Faust) ist _pugni._  Wie würdet Ihr (laut der an deutsche Regeln angepasster Schreibung) Letzteres wiedergeben? Punji? Ergäbe sich daraus nicht ein doppelter i-Laut (der in Wirklichkeit nicht existiert)?

Und eine weitere Frage:
Ich stelle mir vor, dass die gleichen Fragen auch bezüglich des Lauts [ʎ]  (bei uns gli oder Spanisch ll) entstehen .
Wird ein Wort wie _figlio_ ['fiʎo] (= Sohn) gem.'deutscher' Schrift mit filjo wiedergegeben? Plural _figli_ mit filji?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Ergäbe sich daraus nicht ein doppelter i-Laut (der in Wirklichkeit nicht existiert)?


Nein, _j_ und _i_ sind für uns wirklich unterschiedliche Dinge und nicht nur unterschiedliche Schreibungen. In Wörtern wie _Jiddisch_ hören wir keinen "doppelten i-Laut".


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Die schriftliche Standard-Silbentrennung ist aber _cam-pa-gna_.


I think @berndf was referring to the fact that the "gn," unlike the "ni," is geminated and straddles the syllable boundary. 



berndf said:


> Nein, _j_ und _i_ sind für uns wirklich unterschiedliche Dinge und nicht nur unterschiedliche Schreibungen. In Wörtern wie Jiddisch hören wir keinen "doppelten i-Laut".


Ich habe mich Dir hier trotz fehlender deutscher Muttersprachlichkeit angeschlossen, weil es sich im Arabischen und im Englischen genauso verhält.


----------



## Hutschi

"j" ist kein i-Laut, außer in sehr alter Typografie.

(Cross-Posted mit berndf und eroy)

--

Wenn "pugni" bereits an deutsche Regeln angepasst ist, würde ich es aber mit "g" sprechen. Also "pug-ni". "Punji" wäre maximal teilweise angepasst. Ich würde das dann etwa "pun-ji" oder "pun-tschi" (das "t" ergibt sich auch beim Übergang: "pun-schi")
(Lautsystementwicklung und angepasste Schrift. Ähnlich der Entwicklung Englisch zu Deutsch: cake-Kek-Keks cakes-Keks-Kekse)


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Ich stelle mir vor, dass die gleichen Fragen auch bezüglich des Lauts [ʎ] (bei uns gl oder Spanisch ll) entstehen .


Im Italienischen ja. Wir bestellen beim Italiener _Tall-ja-telle_. In vielen spanischen Akzepten und auch im Französischen ist [ʎ] allerdings sehr nah an [j] und bisweilen damit phonemisch verschmolzen. In _Mallorca_ oder _travailler_ hören wir ein reines [j] (_Ma-jor-ka_ und _tra-wa-jeh_).


----------



## elroy

I generally hear a [j] sound with any palatalized consonant (in Russian for example).

I think in those Spanish and French varieties it’s not even realized as a [ʎ] to begin with.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> und im Englischen


Ich denke, Englisch sollte hier nicht infrage kommen (ist j dort kein richtiger Konsonant = dsch?)

Und ich frage mich, ob im deutschen Wort ''ja'' wirklich kein i-Laut hörbar ist. Hier würde ich das j als Halbkonsonant bezeichnen, also (wegen der 'anderen Hälfte') auch Halbvokal. Und ist der Vokalteil kein i?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Ich denke, Englisch sollte hier nicht infrage kommen (*ist j dort kein richtiger Konsonant* = dsch?)


Ja, ist er, wird dort aber y geschrieben (_young, Yiddish ~ jung, Jiddisch_).


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Ich denke, Englisch sollte hier nicht infrage kommen (ist j dort kein richtiger Konsonant = dsch?)


Ich rede hier nicht vom Graphem <j>, sondern vom Phonem /j/, z.B. in “Yiddish,” “yin,” “yield” usw. 

(/ʤ/ ist übrigens ein Affrikat, das als Konsonant gilt.) 

[Überkreuzt]


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo,
in Deutsch beginnt der "i"-Laut am Wortanfang mit einem Knacklaut.
"J" dagegen nicht.

Man könnte "ja" mit "i" am Anfang sprechen, aber das klingt besonders hervorgehoben und nur in sehr speziellem Kontext natürlich. (Zum Beispiel, um Nachdenklichkeit zu zeigen.)


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> wird dort aber y geschrieben


 Ich verstehe, was Ihr meint.


----------



## Olaszinhok

berndf said:


> Leider auch kein wirkliches Minimalpaar (_sògna _vs. _Sónia_).


Wo hast du sògna gefunden oder gehört? Das ist s_*ó*gna. _Das o ist geschlossen.
DIZIONARIO ITALIANO OLIVETTI



elroy said:


> I think in those Spanish and French varieties it’s not even realized as a [ʎ] to begin with.



Both ʎ and /ɲ/ are always geminated intervocalically (standard Italian), so there is a little difference in pronunciation from their Portuguese and Catalan counterparts.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> I generally hear a [j] sound with any palatalized consonant


I very often hear a [j]  as a kind of connection between vowels.

Ion - oft gesprochen Ijon   - see Duden Ion - "J" is sedom written in such cases. But if it is written, there are two different words, usually. Ion (Atom, missing one or more electrons) vs. Ijon (Name) as in Ijon Tichy.
Sometimes "j" is written, sometimes not, depending on the word.
This is true for many combinations except when it is only one sound as "ie" = long "i". In "Phaeton" (hypothetical planet between Mars and Jupiter), however, "e" starts with a glotal stop. The car has an "ä" as sound, however, even if this sounds very strange to me. But it is never spoken "Phajeton".
We have many cases here where speaking and writing uses different rules for the vowel combinations.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> an deutsche Regeln angepasst


Ich denke, es besteht hier ein Missverständnis. Von welcher Anpassung reden wir denn? Anpassung der Aussprache oder der Schreibweise? Pug-ni würde bei der Anpassung des ital. pugni an die deutsche Aussprache gar nicht infrage kommen: die Aussprache ist bei uns keineswegs g-n wie bei Agnes oder Gneisenau im Deutschen, sondern ein einziger Laut (palatalisiertes n, also - nur ungefähr! - wie nj).


----------



## berndf

Olaszinhok said:


> Wo hast du sògna gefunden oder gehört? Das ist s_*ó*gna. _Das o ist geschlossen.
> DIZIONARIO ITALIANO OLIVETTI


Das war eine Verwechslung. Ich hatte mit beide auf Forvo angehört und hatte mir zuerst gedacht "Oh, da hört man es aber schön" und dann war mir aufgefallen, dass der Hauptunterschied _ó_ vs. _ò_ war. Und beim Transkribieren habe ich es dann irgendwie im Kopf vertauscht.

Hier sind die Aussprachen, dich mir angehört habe:
Pronunciations for sogna
Sonia pronunciation: How to pronounce Sonia in English, Italian, Spanish, French, Romanian, German, Polish, Hindi

Ganz klar _Sònia_ und_ sógna_.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> ʎ and /ɲ/ are always geminated intervocalically (standard Italian)


That's true. However in Northern Italy they are often pronounced as simple/non-geminated consonants. That's why here we have a few more ''real'' minimal pairs   , like Campania/campagna (identical pronunciation, except for nj vs. gn: even the length of all vowels is the same).




berndf said:


> Wir bestellen beim Italiener _Tall-ja-telle_


Ich bin mir aber sicher - und hoffe! - ,dass Du weißt, dass es sich dabei nur um eine  ''approximierte'' Aussprache handelt.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Northern Italy they are often pronounced as simple/non-geminated consonants


 Ihr seid ganz anders im Norden Italiens.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> like Campania/campagna (identical pronunciation, except for nj vs. gn: even the length of all vowels is the same).


In Standarditalienisch sind wir uns aber einig, dass die Vokallängen nicht gleich sind (_Cam-p*aa*-nia_ vs. _cam-pag-na_), oder?


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> In Standarditalienisch sind wir uns aber einig, dass die Vokallängen nicht gleich sind, oder?


Ja. Deshalb habe ich dem Inhalt von #108+109 auch nicht wirklich widersprochen.  Bei _campagna_ ist das zweite a kürzer - wegen des geminiert gesprochenen gn.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Ich denke, es besteht hier ein Missverständnis. Von welcher Anpassung reden wir denn? Anpassung der Aussprache oder der Schreibweise? Pug-ni würde bei der Anpassung des ital. pugni an die deutsche Aussprache gar nicht infrage kommen: die Aussprache ist bei uns keineswegs g-n wie bei Agnes oder Gneisenau im Deutschen, sondern ein einziger Laut (palatalisiertes n, also - nur ungefähr! - wie nj).


Wenn ich ein Wort habe, dann passt sich zunächst meist die Aussprache an, später passt sich die Schreibweise an die Aussprache an. In Deutsch ist das Grundprinzip einer relativ eindeutigen Lautzuordnung vorhanden, die aber nicht konsequent ist.
Wenn ich ein Wort lese und die Ausgangssprache nicht kenne, passe ich die Aussprache an die Schreibweise an. Ich spreche, wie man schreibt. Umgekehrt finden ähnliche Prozesse statt.

Wenn ich Agnes lese, spreche ich es wie Gneisenau.
 Wenn ich Pugni lese (und nicht kenne), spreche ich es wie Gneisenau.

Nur, wenn ich es vom Hören lerne oder die Ausgangssprache kenne, passe ich es nicht so stark an das deutsche Lautsystem an.

Beispiel:
In deutschen Texten sage ich "Hallo" mit "a", wenn ich "Hallo" lese. In englischen sage ich "Hello".

In Deutsch sage ich "Moskau", nicht "Moskwa".
In Deutsch sage ich "Sputnik" mit "sch+p", nicht "Sputnik" mit "s+p"


----------



## Olaszinhok

Hier kann man den Unterschied  zwischen /ɲ/ und /ɲɲ/ hören

Pronuncia di campagna: come pronunciare campagna in Italiano, Lombardo, Veneziano


----------



## bearded

@ berndf
Bitte beantworte meinen Nachtrag zu #125.


----------



## berndf

Olaszinhok said:


> Hier kann man den Unterschied  zwischen /ɲ/ und /ɲɲ/ hören
> 
> Pronuncia di campagna: come pronunciare campagna in Italiano, Lombardo, Veneziano


Ich glaube bei der Aussprache der Piemonteserin (justdone) in "Italienisch" hört man auch die nicht-geminierte Variante. Das _a _ist auch deutlich länger, so wie man es für _Campania _erwarten würde.

Wenn man diese Aussprache mit _Campania _vergleicht, kommt man dem Minimalpaar, denke ich, schon recht nahe:
How to pronounce Campania in English - Definition of Campania in English


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Ich bin mir aber sicher - und hoffe! - ,dass Du weißt, dass es sich dabei nur um eine ''approximierte'' Aussprache handelt.


Habe ich ja gesagt: So bestellen *wir *(Deutsche) das Gericht beim Italiener um die Ecke ("beim Italiener" ist umgangssprachlich für "in einem Restaurant, das italienisch Küche anbietet").


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> ("beim Italiener" ist umgangssprachlich für "in einem Restaurant, das italienisch Küche anbietet").


Ich weiß   
In Genf - und vermutlich in Deiner Heimatstadt Hamburg - sind wohl viele solche  'Italiener' um die Ecke.. Mich freut, dass unsere Küche im Ausland geschätzt wird.


----------



## berndf

Ich habe hier mal versucht die Aussprache von_ gnocchi_ der eines hypothetischen Wortes _*niocchi_ entgegenzustellen. Ich wäre mal interessiert von euch beiden Muttersprachlern (@bearded @Olaszinhok) zu erfahren, ob mir das so halbwegs gelungen ist:

gnocchi-niocchi.m4a


----------



## Hutschi

Danke sehr.
Ich höre jetzt: die Pause wird verlängert, aber dann "cch" wird kurz gesprochen. (Es ist ja explosiv, ich hatte lange probiert, wie diesen Laut verlängern kann.  Aber: Ich vermute jetzt, die Pause gehört mit dazu. Dabei entsteht ein Klangbild.

Ungefähr:
njo---!ki

;;;;__!;;

Man sieht die Pause deutlich im Lautschwingungsbild ("Oszillogramm")


----------



## berndf

Das [-k.k-] erstreckt sich über die Pause; der Verschluss ist davor und die Öffnung danach. Während der Pause ist die Atmung blockiert.

Aber lass uns erst warten, was @bearded und @Olaszinhok zu meinem Versuch sagen.


----------



## Kajjo

Olaszinhok said:


> Hier kann man den Unterschied zwischen /ɲ/ und /ɲɲ/ hören


Kannst du das erklären? Wo hörst du was?

Und ich höre bei allen drei Beispielen ein sehr deutliches /j/.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Hier ein neues (diesmal hoffentlich richtiges) Minimalpaar:
> _Senio_ (Name eines ital.Flusses) mit nj
> _segno_ (=Zeichen) mit ɲ


It seems to me that the main difference is that I hear an additional /i/-sound in "senio", but I hear a /j/ in both.

Can you describe the tongue-position in ɲ for me, please? For /n/ the tip of my tongue is alveolar. So ist the tip of the tongue palatal for ɲ or is it the first part of the topside of the tongue that closes palatal?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Kannst du das erklären? Wo hörst du was?
> 
> Und ich höre bei allen drei Beispielen ein sehr deutliches /j/.


Hierbei geht es nur um den Unterschied zwischen geminiertem und nicht-geminiertem /ɲ/. In der Ausprache von justdone ist die zweite Silbe offen (d.h. nicht-geminiert /cam'pa.ɲa/=[cam'pa:.ɲa]) und in der der von giapix ist sie geschlossen (d.h. geminiert /cam'paɲ.ɲa/=[cam'paɲ.ɲa]).


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Hierbei geht es nur um den Unterschied zwischen geminiertem und nicht-geminiertem /ɲ/. In der Ausprache von justdone ist die zweite Silbe offen (d.h. nicht-geminiert) und in der der von giapix ist sie geschlossen (d.h. geminiert).


Für mich nicht besonders deutlich.... aber danke!

Die Aussprache von Ariela hätte ich für nj gehalten, sehr deutlich j und ein Hauch von i sogar. Hörst du das auch so?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Für mich nicht besonders deutlich


Achte mal vor allem auf die Länge des a. Das ist bei offener Silbe deutlich länger und das sollte für ein deutsches Ohr gut erkennbar sein.



Kajjo said:


> Die Aussprache von Ariela hätte ich für nj gehalten, sehr deutlich j und ein Hauch von i sogar. Hörst du das auch so?


Ich höre bei Ariela so ziemlich das am weitesten von [n] entfernte [ɲ]. Es hört sich für mich schon recht nahe an [ŋ] an. Höre mal nicht so sehr auf das Auslautartefakt als vor allem auf den Nasallaut selbst. Das ist ganz eindeutig kein [n].


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> lass uns erst warten, was @bearded und @Olaszinhok zu meinem Versuch sagen.


MMn hast Du gnocchi/njocchi richtig ausgesprochen. Vielleich einzige Imperfektion: Deine Pause vor dem cch ist in beiden Fällen ein kleines bisschen zu lang.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Ach ja, es ist mir gelungen.  MMn hast Du gnocchi/njocchi richtig ausgesprochen. Vielleich einzige Imperfektion: Deine Pause vor dem cch ist in beiden Fällen ein kleines bisschen zu lang.


Ja, ich habe die Pause ein wenig übertrieben, um das Prinzip klar zu machen. Vielen Dank für das Feedback.


----------



## bearded

Gern geschehen


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> is it the first part of the topside of the tongue that closes palatal?


Ja, beim Laut ɲ berührt die obere Fläche der Zunge den Gaumen /the topside (upper surface) of the tongue touches the palate.


----------



## Olaszinhok

berndf said:


> Aber lass uns erst warten, was @bearded und @Olasinhok zu meinem Versuch sagen.


Entschuldigung für meine späte Antwort. Meiner Meinung nach ist dein Versuch gut in beiden Fällen. Aber, wie Bearded schon gesagt hat,  ist deine Pause ein bisschen zu lang.
​​


----------

